# Galley And Gray Tank Marriage?



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi All,
As most would probably agree, a 40 gal gray tank with 3 ladies with long hair can fill up quick!, especially on loooooong weekends. We rarely use the kitchen-galley sink,which has a 40 gal cap. So technically we have 80 gal for gray?
Anyone ever join these tanks........any reason why you can't? Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
Brian


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

One thing I did on my Outback's was to add another gate valve right were the cap goes on. This eliminates the surprise when you remove the cap if anything seeped by the ones at the tank. The other advantage is you can open the grey tank valves and equalize the two tanks without doing any cutting to the tanks or dropping the underbelly.

John


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

johnp said:


> One thing I did on my Outback's was to add another gate valve right were the cap goes on. This eliminates the surprise when you remove the cap if anything seeped by the ones at the tank. The other advantage is you can open the grey tank valves and equalize the two tanks without doing any cutting to the tanks or dropping the underbelly.
> 
> John


Thanks John, My only concern with that set-up is, what would happen if the black valve leaked? Am I on to something?
Brian


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

As John suggested, just add one of these valves to the end of your waste line. When you get to your site, pull both grays and you have one large gray tank. I've been using this valve for years with no problems.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You would obviously want to make sure your black tank doesn't leak but the pipe end gate valve is the cheap solution to that problem also. There is no issue of cross contamination from the black to grey tanks, as long as you never plan to do anything but dump them down the sewer. Not sure about where you live but often where I camp we can drain grey water right at the site, into a hole. The soil is so dry and sandy that it sucks the water right up.. The thing is most of those sites also have no shore water hook ups and you have to haul water in to fill the fresh tank by hand. So you are never dumping that much in the first place.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes as others have stated, the valve at the pipe exit works great. No issues.

kevin


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

johnp said:


> One thing I did on my Outback's was to add another gate valve right were the cap goes on. This eliminates the surprise when you remove the cap if anything seeped by the ones at the tank. The other advantage is you can open the grey tank valves and equalize the two tanks without doing any cutting to the tanks or dropping the underbelly.
> 
> John


x2 I have a twist on gate valve I can use if need be for this purpose. Normally I leave it off and keep it in bucket of stuff used when I empty my tanks.

You can also use this to backflush the black tank if needed. Attach and open the twist off gate valve, Drain the black tank, close the extra gate valve, open a grey water tank valve. When it equalizes in the black tank, close the grey tank valve off, and open the extra gate valve to flush the black tank. repeat with the other grey tank. do Tthis when the dump site doesn't have hookup to use my black tank flusher.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks John and everyone, That's what i'll do!
Brian


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the type that you glue on permenatly. Be my luck the bayonet style would pop off on me. But thats just me.

John


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Went to Camping World today, "twist on" style, $22.00. Thanks again!
Brian


----------

